# Transformatori >  Augstfrekvences jaudas trafs no ELFA serdēm

## Juris4cm

Sveiki!
Būvēju inverteru pure sine (ir infa kā dabūt) 12/220V 6kW mājas barošanai no alternatīvās elektrības. Čomi man ieteica izmantot augstfrekvences trafus mazākiem izmēriem un zudumiem. Diemžēl nekur neredzu kur viņus pa lēto (pat pa dārgo nekur nau) varētu nopirkt. Man ir 5 trafi EI-40, bet 5X300W=1500W. Sāku štukot ka lēti un labi sanāktu Elfā nopirkt serdes un uztīt trafus. Vai kādam nau gatavas infas/tinumu shēmas šīm serdēm: ETD39, ETD44, ETD49    12-0-12V/220V push-pull trafam (priekšroku dodu ETD49 jo 3F3 marka itkā darbojas līdz 500kHz un salīdzinoši lielā serde dod iespēju uztīt jaudīgāku tinumu - itkā 500W un vairāk varot dabūt) ?

Lūdzu nepostot tukšus komentus ķipa: kam teu to vaig, labāk nopērc veikalā, tāpat nekas nesanāx, pilnīgas dumības,kur tu tādu frekvenci dabūsi, un līdzīgus.. Vienīgais domas skraida vai mosfeti pavilx 500kHz, citu neskaidrību izņemot trafu tinumu, nau.. Ja kāds palīdzēs ar gatavu tinumu infu, apsolos iepostot te gatavu shēmu, kad būs gatavs  ::  Zinu ka sine inverters ir problēma  :: ..

----------


## Juris4cm

Atradu inetā infu: http://www.lodestonepacific.com/distrib ... _Notes.pdf

ka etd49 serde pie 250kHz push-pull square wave tur 2000W, Bet tur kkāds speciālais vads jālieto skin efekta mazināšanai.. Vai tiešām te nau neviens, kurš specializējies uz trafiem un varētu palīdzēt izskaitļot? Augstākminētajā linkā ir informācija par ETD49 serdi un trafu aprēķiniem, esmu tikai pārāk dumjš un slinks lai to izprastu :/.

----------


## GuntisK

Tev vajadzēs litcendrāti, kas ir visai padārga... Tas mazinās skinefektu.

----------


## Juris4cm

nekas.. 160A drāts pārāk daudz neieies tajā trafā  ::

----------


## Powerons

Pieminjēji ETD bet aizmirsi nosaukt ETD59 man šķiet, ka tas varēja pavilkt mazliet virs kilovata. Ar vairākiem
tādiem kaut kas varētu sanākt.

Tā starp citu:
6000W/12V=500A
12V/500A=0.024omi !!! Tātad vadu pretestībai jābūt daudzkārt mazākai. līdz ar to ļoti īsi kabeļi.

Ja izdotos spriekgumu vismaz nedaudz daudzkāršot tad sanāktu:
6000W/24V=250A
6000W/36V=167A
6000W/48V=125A

6000W/220V=27A
Tas tā uzskatāmībai lai redz kas te veidojās.
Ja kļūdījos aprēķinos palabojiet.

Tagad stādies priekšā kā ap ferītu aptīt kabeli kas tur 500A un ar tik zemu pretestību, ka nesilst. Nemāku pateikt, cik kvadrāti šķērsgriezums būs 
vajaszīgs, bet varētu sanākt kas līdzīgs kādiem 6 automažīnas startera kabeļiem. Mašīnas akumulātors un startera starta starta strāva varētu būt ne slikts visiem zināms jaudas proporciju salīdzinājums.

Ienāca prātā ideja, nezinu vai realizējama šinī gadījumā. Spriegumu varētu piems transformēšanas nedaudz pacelt ar MARX ģeneratora principu, ne jau tas brīnums ar pretestībām un dzirksteļu spraugām, kas paredzēts vienkāršajiem mirstīgajiem.
Tur visas pretestības aizstatas ar diodēm un komutācija ar mosfetiem
http://stevehv.4hv.org/SSTC4.htm

----------


## Juris4cm

Paldies par infu, bet augstākminētajā linkā - failā pieminēts ka ETD49 serde var pavilk 2kW ar 250kHz (pati serde velk līdz 500kHz, tātad maximālā jauda vispār sanāk ap 3.5kW).. tas sanāk ka uz trafu, primārais tinums iet 2000/12=166A bet sekundārais 2000/220=9A.. Uzreiz nevaru dabūt tabulu kur raxtītas strāvas/mm2 attiecības, bet domāju uz ETD49 serdes, 166A vītā vada nemaz nevar uztīt vairāk par kādiem 10 tinumiem.. Līdz ar to pretestība ir niecīga. 6000W = nevis milzīgs trafs ar 500A vītām armatūrām, bet 3 X ETD49 trafi ar 166A vadu tinumiem.. ::  Domāju ka MARX ģenerators šeit būs lieka detaļa, bet paldies par komentu  ::  Man tik vaig kādu kurš māk aprēķināt visādus skinefektus, magnetizācijas,pretestības un visādas šaizes, kuras mani var piemeklēt veidojot trafu.. Uztīt 2 vadus 166A un 9A pareizajās proporcijās uz serdes es pac māku.. bet vai tas trafs nesitīs uz īso, nekropļos signālu, nerīs brīvgaitā tikpat cik ar slodzi, netaisīs kaukādas mistiskās izlādes un EM laukus.. to es nesaprotu.. Tātad precizēsim.. gribu 2000W trafu uz ETD49 serdes, kuru darbināšu ar 300kHz (negribu darbināt ar 250kHz jo 2000W=MAX slodze uz 250kHz).. Ja kāds kko māk aprēķināt un ir taisījis tad atsaucās lūdzu! Kko sarunāsim..

----------


## Powerons

2kW tas jau grozās kaut kur ap auto audiomaniakiem un viņu pastiprinātājiem, tā kā var paveikties šinī kategorijā atras netā kaut ko jau pusgatavu!  ::

----------


## Juris4cm

To kategoriju es skatījos bet viņi visi paaugstina no 12 uz 30 vai 60V nevis uz 220 (vispār 220 ir aktīvais spriegums sinusoīdām, lai no sprieguma taisītu 220 aktīvo sinusoīdu viņam laikam jābūt 340V vai kam tādam..) Un audio pastiprinātājiem ir biku citas frekvences - tādas nīkulīgas  ::

----------


## sharps

220V ir efektiivaa veertiiba. Lai taisiitu sinusoidu, tad vajag liidzspriegumu 220*2^0.5=311V. 311V ir sinusoidas amplituudas veertiba.

Primaaraa tinuma spriegumu ieteiktu tomeer pacelt. Mazaaks chakars ar tranjiem buus un ar trafa prim. tinuma tiishanu. Prieksh 500A straavinjas tev buus labs vads jaaizveelaas. Ja pienjemam ka straavas bliivums ir 5A/mm^2, tad 100mm^2 vads tomeer nav nieka lieta.

----------


## kabis

Ja verķis domāts mājas barošanai, varbūt ir iespējams vairākus aķus slēgt virknē, lai spriegums būtu lielāks. Piemēram, 4x12V = 48V, līdz ar to arī strāva 4x mazāka. Ja šī ideja der, var mēģināt likt 10 aķus vikrnē, tad trafu 110/220 būtu vieglāk dabūt.

----------


## Juris4cm

Es ilgi prātoju, kā labāk darīt, aķus likt virknē vai paralēli.. godīgi sakot neesmu vēl izlēmis kurš no variantiem būtu pareizākais - likt aķus paralēli - ja kāds aķis iet nedaudz uz īso, izlādēs pārējos aķus, tad vēl problēma strāvas kāpināšanai no 12 uz 220V (vai 340V).. Likt aķus virknē - atkrīt problēma ar strāvas kāpināšanu, var bez visādiem trafiem pa taisno slēgt aķus mosfetiem ar sine filtru, bet akal problēma, man ģeneratori/saulesbaterijas uz 12V strādā - kā to virkni var pa vienam aķim lādēt? varbūt ir kkāda diožu kombinācija lai lādējas kā paralēli a izlādējas kā virknē..hz.. Un 12/220 inverters tomēr noderētu arī saimniecībā, varētu no viena aķa barot ja mazs jaudas patēriņš, nevajadzētu 10 aķus lai tikai spriegumu dabūtu  ::

----------


## Texx

Varbūt to invertorus var taisīt vairākus. Tad katram tā nepieciešamā jauda būtu mazāka. Un tad vai nu kaut kā darbināt sinhronizēti jeb sadalīt patērētājus pa transformatoriem.

----------


## Juris4cm

Pareizi! doma tāda, 3 trafi 2000W izejas lādē paralēli saslēgtus kondierus (vai vienu milzīgu kondieri)...340V, AVR push-pull mosfetus darbina tikai 1 trafam.. pie kondiera stāv sprieguma nolasītājs, ja spriegums krīt līdz piem 330V, ieslēdzas otrs trafs un palīdz lādēt kondieri, ja spriegums nokrītas vēl zemāk, ieslēdzas 3. trafs.. nu tā apm.. var arī I mērīt kas iet no kondiera un skatoties no tā ieslēgt papildus trafus.. bet tas jau citā tēmā  ::  šite vajadzētu no sākuma kādu trafu uztīt  :: .

----------


## Raimonds1

te kaut kur bija tēma, kā ar to 220V slēdzi palaist to inverteri no 12V, lai viņs nedarbojas pa tukšo, kad neko nevajag - tur bija dažas pielietojamas idejas. 

Vēl var taisīt dalīto energoapgādi. 12 un 220v,  lielajiem un mazajiem sinusa un taisnstūra patērētājiem. Kam vajag 6kW?

----------


## Juris4cm

Mājai vaig rozetes, kuras turēs visādus verķus, un variākus reizē.. Pamēģini sievai paskaidrot par dalītajiem sinusa patērētājiem.. ērtāk ir paņem un iespraust rozetē..

----------


## Raimonds1

Mierīgi  ::   Vienkārši visa apgaisme ir uz vai nu uz viena 200W invertora vai 12 voltiem. 
Viss, kam ir saistiba ar ūdens sildīšanu - tējkanna, veļmašīna - iepriekš to ūdeni apsilda ar 12V vai vēl labāk ar siltumsūkni. 
Visur, kur  ir prasts sildelements un nekas cits - nekadu sine wave nevajag.

----------


## ansius

lielu daļu sadzīves tehniku ir iespējams dabūt arī ar auto borta spriegumiem, izņēmums ir veļasmašīna un trauku mašīna (lai gan droši vien ka ir izņēmumi). vienīgais kam īsti sinusu vajag ir transformatoriem un induktīvām slodzēm kā asinhronie motori.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2386&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
http://www.kvestnesis.lv/?menu=DOC&id=185148
Valdis Lācis, SIA "Kalni un vējš"

----------


## Powerons

Kaut ko līdzīgu atradu
http://hilo90mhz.hungrychild.org/electr ... erter2.htm

Tikai diez vai tev derēs, tur jauda pa liela 15 kW  ::  strāvu tik daudz nebūs kur likt, un vēl 3 fāzes!!!

----------


## Juris4cm

jauda pa lielu nebūs - tikai akal tā pat i problēma - uz kādas serdes tas trafs uztīts?  ::

----------


## Powerons

Var mēģināt šito, bet tas ir no nezināmas izcelsmes rezervēm un parametri nav zināmi (ja neskaita izmēru)
Droši vien diezgan lēns, bet saliekot vairākus kopā varētu, kas sanākt.

Šitādu dabuju Ormixā

Ja labi grib šitam var arī kādu armatūras stieni uztīt  ::

----------


## Juris4cm

Paldies. Bail pat iedomāties cik tie mosfeti var maxāt  ::  laikam tomēr pieturēšos pie savas shēmas  ::

----------


## Powerons

Šādās iekārtās man šķiet mēdz lietot IRFP054N nav nemaz tik dārgs salīdzinoši pret ampēriem
55V
0,012omi
81A
Nevajag iedomāties, labāk apskatīties  ::

----------


## Juris4cm

tomēr nez.. 1. viņš ir 110AC...un 2. viņš ir 48V DC  ::  nejūtos tik gudrs lai pac pārrēķinātu kas jāmaina lai būtu 12V > 220V

----------


## Powerons

Nesapratu! kur radās 110AC un 48DC ja vajadzēja 12V>220
12V pusē ar 55V tranzistoriem vajadzētu pietikt.

Priekš kam rēķināt? Sāc ar diviem traņiem IRFP054N, paņem kaut kādu taktētāju,piemēram, tl494, push-pull, pastiprini ar pārī slēgtiem BD139 un BD140,vēlāk tos var nomainīt uz TC4422. Kad sāks kaut kas sanākt, var likt vairākus IRFP paralēli, lai dabūtu vairāk ampērus.
Eksperimenti parādīs ap ko lieta grozās, cik ferīti frekvenci velk un attiecīgi cik resnus primāros vajag, apmēram kāda tinumu induktīvā pretestība pie izvēlētās frekvences.

Slodzei var pieslēgt kādu 1kW spuldzi lai redz, kas notiek. Tiki nevelc garumā, kvēlspuldzes drīz vairs nopirkt nevarēs!!!!  ::

----------


## Juris4cm

tajā projektā ko tu man iedevi, izmantojās 48V baterijas un pārveidojās par 120V maiņstrāvu - biku atšķiras no tā ko man vaig, man vaig 3X lielāku transformācijas koeficientu.. Es neko daudz no trafiem nesaprotu, tapē man bail experimentēt ar vadiem (jūtu ka tomēr nāxies pašam uz tās Elfas serdes ar tinumiem experimentēt :P)..

----------


## Powerons

No akumulātora aizies baigie ampēri, ja kas nepareizi, sazin kas nodegs  :: 

Labs variants eksperimentu sākšanai paņemt parasto toriodālo transformātoru, pieslēgt pie 220AC un zvērīgu diožu tiltu 12V pusē. Eksprimentu barošana.
Drošāk, ka īsslēguma gadījumā nenosvilinās. IRFP250 ne vienmēr tur tādu slodzi, bet IRFP054N nenosvilst, pat ja ir īsslēgums, vai pārāk liela strāva kā  plānots. Tikai var pārkarst!
Dažiem toriotālajiem ir vairākas dzīslas un var iegūt, 12,24,36

Ja testē mazas jaudas, var virknē barošanai ieslēgt kvēlspuldzi, ierobežo jaudu un labs ātrais amperimetrs mainot frekvences un tinumus var  redzēt ap ko lieta grozās.

Es savus eksperimentu sāku tādā veidā  ::     Un vispirms ar vientaktnieku, lai būtu primitīāk un mazāk ko nosvilināt  :: 

Esi uztaisījis kādu trafu vai pirmajā piegājienā gribi 6kW

----------


## Juris4cm

Man ir EI-40 trafi no ķīniešu inverteriem - itkā pie 100kHz tur 300W.. inverterī trafs strādā uz 40kHz bet tāpat uz 300W  :: .. Tīri priekš trafa par dārgu pirkt inverteri  :: , pie tam tie inverteri salikti - uz maximālās jaudas robežas - ja grib tā gruntīgi, tas visi mosfeti jādubulto  ::  Nevaru atrast izņemot MIC4424 kādu mosfeta driveri (kuru var pasūtīt latvijā), caur kuru varētu AVR saslēgt ar mosfetu  ::  Varbūt kāds palīdzēs ar dabūjama drivera izvēli? (cenai jābūt zem 2Ls)

----------

